# Killington Ganjala



## djd66 (Jan 28, 2019)

Skied at Killington yesterday with my 14yo daughter. First, I have to say - love all the changes they made with the tunneling. Completely changes the feel and flow of the Mtn. Great job, I will be back for sure.

The not sot good: What is with all the pot heads smoking weed in the gondola? Literally all of them stunk. Here’s what really pissed me off. We are in line at the K1 gondola,... a group of 4 people get on one car. We follow over and proceed to try and load.  Then this woman stands there almost blocking the entrance to the car. I ask her. If she was coming or going? Then all 4 people get off the car and start yelling at me because they want to smoke in the car. These were not young punks BTW - they were some older burnouts - late 50’s/ early 60’s. I was pretty pissed about the whole scene as it freaked my daughter out. I never got to to say it,... but if you have to start argument with the general public so you can smoke weed on your own private gondola car - you may want to ask yourself - do have a drug problem??  I guess with legalization, I should expect to see more of this.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> I guess with legalization, I should expect to see more of this.



It may be legal in private, but it still is not legal in a public place. People seem to have a difficult concept grasping this. I don't get people that feel the need to smoke around others and feel entitled to be able to do so. (I think we had a big argument on here last year on this topic).


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 28, 2019)

Killington is a smoke-free resort. That includes weed too.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> Skied at Killington yesterday with my 14yo daughter. First, I have to say - love all the changes they made with the tunneling. Completely changes the feel and flow of the Mtn. Great job, I will be back for sure.
> 
> The not sot good: What is with all the pot heads smoking weed in the gondola? Literally all of them stunk. Here’s what really pissed me off. We are in line at the K1 gondola,... a group of 4 people get on one car. We follow over and proceed to try and load.  Then this woman stands there almost blocking the entrance to the car. I ask her. If she was coming or going? Then all 4 people get off the car and start yelling at me because they want to smoke in the car. These were not young punks BTW - they were some older burnouts - late 50’s/ early 60’s. I was pretty pissed about the whole scene as it freaked my daughter out. I never got to to say it,... but if you have to start argument with the general public so you can smoke weed on your own private gondola car - you may want to ask yourself - do have a drug problem??  I guess with legalization, I should expect to see more of this.


Unfortunately this will become them norm and without the mountains enforcing no smoking in public it will get a lot worse. People don't care about their effect of others' experiences as long as theirs is perfect! 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Jan 28, 2019)

Who doesn't love hot boxing the gondola?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 28, 2019)

Smoking is not allowed on any lifts at Killington per their web-site.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 28, 2019)

And it's a shame that they didn't strictly enforce it for the BRAND NEW gondi cars.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2019)

Why don't people just make an effort to get edibles?  So much easier and less intrusive on those around you.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Jan 28, 2019)

When I was younger, I thought it was cool. 

Now that I have my own kids, I realize what an ass I was at times.

A 20 year overdue apology is overdue to many people. I am sorry.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Why don't people just make an effort to get edibles?  So much easier and less intrusive on those around you.



That’ll definitely happen more as the Mass stores get spooled up.


----------



## mikec142 (Jan 28, 2019)

rtjcbrown said:


> When I was younger, I thought it was cool.
> 
> Now that I have my own kids, I realize what an ass I was at times.
> 
> A 20 year overdue apology is overdue to many people. I am sorry.



This is great!  Pretty sure the vast majority of us feel the same way.  

My office is in NYC, and over the past 18 months or so, I've been amazed at the sheer brazenness of people smoking on the street.  It's not like they are being sneaky about it in the alleyway.  It's right on the corner in Times Square or Wall Street.  And it's not legal in NY (yet).


----------



## Abominable (Jan 28, 2019)

rtjcbrown said:


> When I was younger, I thought it was cool.
> 
> Now that I have my own kids, I realize what an ass I was at times.
> 
> A 20 year overdue apology is overdue to many people. I am sorry.



Yeah man, me too.  Sorry everyone.  We should like, start a group or something.

FAKA

(formerly ahole kids anon)


----------



## njdiver85 (Jan 28, 2019)

People smoking weed and vaping in lift lines is the new norm in Vermont.  Happening big time at Mount Snow this year.  They just put no smoking/vaping signs up at the entrance to the lift lines, but given the non-existent enforcement at Mount Snow, the signs are likely a complete waste of money.  Until mountains start pulling tickets and passes for violating the no-smoking rules, it will continue.  If they started to pull, word would get out pretty quickly and people would be forced to do their smoking just off trail in the woods, like the old days.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 28, 2019)

A bunch of skiers smoking weed? You don't say. 

I ultimately think there are better things to work yourself up about than waiting an extra 10 seconds for a gondola car because some people only care about themselves. The smokers are the assholes, but the effects are relatively minimal.


----------



## djd66 (Jan 28, 2019)

Abominable said:


> Yeah man, me too.  Sorry everyone.  We should like, start a group or something.
> 
> FAKA
> 
> (formerly ahole kids anon)



The people in my Gondola were not young kids.  They looked to be in their late 50's or early 60's. The whole scene really struck me the wrong way.

My daughter made a funny though - she said it smelled like the Devil's lettuce.


----------



## djd66 (Jan 28, 2019)

AdironRider said:


> A bunch of skiers smoking weed? You don't say.
> 
> I ultimately think there are better things to work yourself up about than waiting an extra 10 seconds for a gondola car because some people only care about themselves. The smokers are the assholes, but the effects are relatively minimal.



I did not get myself worked up - he did.  

Sorry, but you see a dad with a young kid - how about you just grow up?


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> I did not get myself worked up - he did.
> 
> Sorry, but you see a dad with a young kid - how about you just grow up?



Live and let live broski, worry about the dope fiends running the lifts, they’re more a danger to you and your daughter


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 28, 2019)

I never understood the whole smoke in the gondola thing, much preferred to be out in the woods.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

Brewbeer said:


> I never understood the whole smoke in the gondola thing, much preferred to be out in the woods.



Logistics, you’re already not skiing when on the lift versus stopping at the top after the fact [emoji2373]


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2019)

Brewbeer said:


> I never understood the whole smoke in the gondola thing, much preferred to be out in the woods.



More out of the wind and better when you take your gloves off to pass the spliff.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

Brewbeer said:


> I never understood the whole smoke in the gondola thing, much preferred to be out in the woods.



/\ This......


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> More out of the wind and better when you take your gloves off to pass the spliff.



Liners and Arc lighter, holy shit that thing was a godsend at Smuggs this week [emoji1317]


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Liners and Arc lighter, holy shit that thing was a godsend at Smuggs this week [emoji1317]



If I can light a lighter at the top of Dodges Drop at Tucks...   This is easy...


----------



## machski (Jan 28, 2019)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Smoking is not allowed on any lifts at Killington per their web-site.


Killington has the sign up at the K1 base too.  They have had State Police at The summit terminal years past actually making arrests off the gondola.  No different than smoking in a hotel room. Its not yours, don't stink up the accommodations.  And don't act like it's your right to your own Gondola.  You want your own enclosed space?  Walk down to your car and go smoke it up in there.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> If I can light a lighter at the top of Dodges Drop at Tucks...   This is easy...



I’m talking strictly on the open lifts at smuggs, super windy and hard to get a regular lighter lit, the cold doesn’t help either.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> I’m talking strictly on the open lifts at smuggs, super windy and hard to get a regular lighter lit, the cold doesn’t help either.



Because it's NEVER windy on Mount Washington..


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 28, 2019)

I never liked the limited amount of time on the chairlift, and the fact that everyone can see what you are doing when you are on the chair.  Not to mention I dropped my stash from the lift once in my early ski years.  In the woods, you don't need to worry about running out of time or being seen, and you can hit your water stash and take a leak when you are through, if needed.


----------



## jimk (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> Skied at Killington yesterday with my 14yo daughter. First, I have to say - love all the changes they made with the tunneling. Completely changes the feel and flow of the Mtn. Great job, I will be back for sure.
> 
> The not sot good: What is with all the pot heads smoking weed in the gondola? Literally all of them stunk. Here’s what really pissed me off. We are in line at the K1 gondola,... a group of 4 people get on one car. We follow over and proceed to try and load.  Then this woman stands there almost blocking the entrance to the car. I ask her. If she was coming or going? Then all 4 people get off the car and start yelling at me because they want to smoke in the car. These were not young punks BTW - they were some older burnouts - late 50’s/ early 60’s. I was pretty pissed about the whole scene as it freaked my daughter out. I never got to to say it,... but if you have to start argument with the general public so you can smoke weed on your own private gondola car - you may want to ask yourself - do have a drug problem??  I guess with legalization, I should expect to see more of this.



I’m with you.  I wouldn’t like a gondi full of tobacco smokers either.  Now if you gave me one of your beers while riding a ski lift in springtime, that’s another story   Just kidding, should be discreet with alcohol too.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 28, 2019)

People need to be more respectful. It goes a long way.


----------



## FBGM (Jan 28, 2019)

Sounds like you need to smoke some weed and lighten up. Must be hard to sit in the gondola with that stick up your butthole


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

FBGM said:


> Sounds like you need to smoke some weed and lighten up. Must be hard to sit in the gondola with that stick up your butthole



heheh


----------



## djd66 (Jan 28, 2019)

FBGM said:


> Sounds like you need to smoke some weed and lighten up. Must be hard to sit in the gondola with that stick up your butthole



Its a gondola - not a free for all to smoke weed.  There are ton's of places on the mountain to do this. Cooper's cabin?


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> Its a gondola - not a free for all to smoke weed.  There are ton's of places on the mountain to do this. Cooper's cabin?



That's a good spot. Pretty much the entire South Ridge area also. Interconnect area near Ramshead. Woods on the way to back to Bear base lodge via Bear Cub. Woods near Sunrise. Always looking out for spots for friends haha


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 28, 2019)

Safety break...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> Its a gondola - not a free for all to smoke weed.  There are ton's of places on the mountain to do this. Cooper's cabin?



He's not really serious, he's doing his troll thing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> *if you have to start argument with the general public so you can smoke weed *on your own private gondola car - *you may want to ask yourself - do have a drug problem??*



I don't think it's a, _"have a drug problem"_ in 100% of those cases, but I do know it's a, "have a douchebag problem" in 100% of those cases.


----------



## Edd (Jan 28, 2019)

Killington is not a place where I expect people to have good manners. That said, I believe I’m going there next Tuesday so I’m prepared to eat my words. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2019)

Edd said:


> Killington is not a place where I expect people to have good manners. That said, I believe I’m going there next Tuesday so I’m prepared to eat my words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Weekdays limits the douchebaggery


----------



## skiur (Jan 28, 2019)

Edd said:


> Killington is not a place where I expect people to have good manners. That said, I believe I’m going there next Tuesday so I’m prepared to eat my words.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



There are many well mannered good people at K, unfortunately there are also a bunch of assholes.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 28, 2019)

mikec142 said:


> This is great!  Pretty sure the vast majority of us feel the same way.
> 
> My office is in NYC, and over the past 18 months or so, I've been amazed at the sheer brazenness of people smoking on the street.  It's not like they are being sneaky about it in the alleyway.  It's right on the corner in Times Square or Wall Street.  And it's not legal in NY (yet).



That sounds like the early 90’s.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 28, 2019)

tnt1234 said:


> Why don't people just make an effort to get edibles?  So much easier and less intrusive on those around you.



I’m all about the edibles. We should all make an effort to be aware if whatever we are doing is negatively affecting people around us, that’s just being thoughtful and not being a dick.


----------



## Killingtime (Jan 28, 2019)

Ha! And just like that an article today on Unofficial Networks about Vail employing TSA agents to search for drugs on gondy lines:
https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/01/28/vail-resorts-to-deploy-tsa-screeners-gondola/

"During the recent government shutdown, Vail Resorts quietly beta tested a new security program that’s sure to rub some skiers and snowboarders the wrong way. Dubbed, “Operation Unsafe Meeting,” the test program is putting unsatisfied TSA employees back to work by securing all Vail Resorts-owned gondolas.
At its outset, the program was so successful at preventing gondola-based drug use, that Vail Resorts’ executive board signed off on a contract that will employ some 200 TSA screeners at gondola bases and top stations across the world starting Feb. 1st.
During the aforementioned ‘test-phase,’ the screeners found some 562.5 pounds of marijuana, 1 kilo of cocaine, and few pounds of other miscellaneous drugs that included magic mushrooms, MDMA, as well as Ibuprofen with small doses of Codeine (*otherwise known as Canadian Advil)."


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> That sounds like the early 90’s.



It’s just the times are changing and so is the old guard, this forum and discussion are proofI’m sure many of anti-weed people here consume alcohol and ignore the factual statistical info that weed is all around less harmful.  Because they were raised believing in the “gateway drug” and reefer madness propaganda.  

To them 20 something(or anyone for that matter)who smokes pot is a dirtbag while the frat boy who’s binge drinking, starting fights, harassing girls and crashing cars isn’t because alcohol is federally legal.  
It’s that same attitude towards prescription pain killers that led us to the heroine epidemic we’re currently experiencing.  If you don’t believe that than you’re fucking dumb.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

Killingtime said:


> Ha! And just like that an article today on Unofficial Networks about Vail employing TSA agents to search for drugs on gondy lines:
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/01/28/vail-resorts-to-deploy-tsa-screeners-gondola/
> 
> "During the recent government shutdown, Vail Resorts quietly beta tested a new security program that’s sure to rub some skiers and snowboarders the wrong way. Dubbed, “Operation Unsafe Meeting,” the test program is putting unsatisfied TSA employees back to work by securing all Vail Resorts-owned gondolas.
> ...



[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787] so now getting on the gondola will take as long as getting on a flight!!! So fucking stupid


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Because it's NEVER windy on Mount Washington..



Dodges is in the lee ...try it on the summit . :razz:


----------



## tumbler (Jan 28, 2019)

Killingtime said:


> Ha! And just like that an article today on Unofficial Networks about Vail employing TSA agents to search for drugs on gondy lines:
> https://unofficialnetworks.com/2019/01/28/vail-resorts-to-deploy-tsa-screeners-gondola/
> 
> "During the recent government shutdown, Vail Resorts quietly beta tested a new security program that’s sure to rub some skiers and snowboarders the wrong way. Dubbed, “Operation Unsafe Meeting,” the test program is putting unsatisfied TSA employees back to work by securing all Vail Resorts-owned gondolas.
> ...



Is it April 1st?  Seriously?


----------



## mister moose (Jan 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> It’s just the times are changing and so is the old guard, this forum and discussion are proofI’m sure many of anti-weed people here consume alcohol and ignore the factual statistical info that weed is all around less harmful.  Because they were raised believing in the “gateway drug” and reefer madness propaganda.
> 
> To them 20 something(or anyone for that matter)who smokes pot is a dirtbag while the frat boy who’s binge drinking, starting fights, harassing girls and crashing cars isn’t because alcohol is federally legal.
> It’s that same attitude towards prescription pain killers that led us to the heroine epidemic we’re currently experiencing.  If you don’t believe that than you’re fucking dumb.



You're missing the entire point.

It's not about whether you smoke or not, or pot vs alcohol.  It's about your smoke stinks up the cabin so much it causes paying customers to bolt elsewhere.  Even on the next trip after the smokers leave the smell is strong.  It's about how inconsiderate it is.  It's about how clueless smokers are as a group to the smell, just as tobacco smokers were in restaurants and airlines and got booted from the premises en mass.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> It’s just the times are changing and so is the old guard, this forum and discussion are proofI’m sure many of anti-weed people here consume alcohol and ignore the factual statistical info that weed is all around less harmful.  Because they were raised believing in the “gateway drug” and reefer madness propaganda.
> 
> To them 20 something(or anyone for that matter)who smokes pot is a dirtbag while the frat boy who’s binge drinking, starting fights, harassing girls and crashing cars isn’t because alcohol is federally legal.
> It’s that same attitude towards prescription pain killers that led us to the heroine epidemic we’re currently experiencing.  If you don’t believe that than you’re fucking dumb.



I'm not anti weed ,just anti "Imported" weed . You buy "Imported" and your money is going to some bad people .

Dang , you sound like a Gillette commercial. 

Yeah ,I did stupid shit as a kid too. Rude is rude


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

mister moose said:


> You're missing the entire point.
> 
> It's not about whether you smoke or not, or pot vs alcohol.  It's about your smoke stinks up the cabin so much it causes paying customers to bolt elsewhere.  Even on the next trip after the smokers leave the smell is strong.  It's about how inconsiderate it is.  It's about how clueless smokers are as a group to the smell, just as tobacco smokers were in restaurants and airlines and got booted from the premises en mass.



I get that, that response was more towards the people talking about “drug problems” and the holier than thou attitude.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jan 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> I get that, that response was more towards the people talking about “drug problems” and the holier than thou attitude.



But please watch out for that smell! AH the calamity!


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> But please watch out for that smell! AH the calamity!View attachment 24527



Fair enough, I’ll smash out a window before I light up and just say “ it was like that when I got on” [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## cdskier (Jan 28, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> I don't think it's a, _"have a drug problem"_ in 100% of those cases, but I do know it's a, "have a douchebag problem" in 100% of those cases.



+1




mister moose said:


> You're missing the entire point.
> 
> It's not about whether you smoke or not, or pot vs alcohol.  It's about your smoke stinks up the cabin so much it causes paying customers to bolt elsewhere.  Even on the next trip after the smokers leave the smell is strong.  It's about how inconsiderate it is.  It's about how clueless smokers are as a group to the smell, just as tobacco smokers were in restaurants and airlines and got booted from the premises en mass.



Exactly. I don't care that someone smokes in private (or in the middle of the woods with no one around). Go for it if that's your thing. Just have consideration and respect for people around you.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 28, 2019)

djd66 said:


> I did not get myself worked up - he did.
> 
> Sorry, but you see a dad with a young kid - how about you just grow up?


My point exactly. Have some concideration to your surroundings. It's not legal in the state, it's not legal in public in states where it is legal and smoking anything is not allowed in public at any of the hills. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 28, 2019)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> It’s just the times are changing and so is the old guard, this forum and discussion are proofI’m sure many of anti-weed people here consume alcohol and ignore the factual statistical info that weed is all around less harmful.  Because they were raised believing in the “gateway drug” and reefer madness propaganda.
> 
> To them 20 something(or anyone for that matter)who smokes pot is a dirtbag while the frat boy who’s binge drinking, starting fights, harassing girls and crashing cars isn’t because alcohol is federally legal.
> It’s that same attitude towards prescription pain killers that led us to the heroine epidemic we’re currently experiencing.  If you don’t believe that than you’re fucking dumb.



I was talking about people smoking weed openly in NYC. We did that as teens, shit we'd walk right by cops puffing on blunts.


----------



## benski (Jan 28, 2019)

TSA screeners at gondola liftlines sounds like hell. TSA screeners are bad enough at airports.


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 28, 2019)

benski said:


> TSA screeners at gondola liftlines sounds like hell. TSA screeners are bad enough at airports.



It's a work of sarcasm.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 28, 2019)

raisingarizona said:


> I was talking about people smoking weed openly in NYC. We did that as teens, shit we'd walk right by cops puffing on blunts.



I too work in NYC and I can tell you that never changed, shit I’ve seen a dude roll and spark a blunt on the E train lol and ever since the vapes/cartridges came along forget it lol


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 28, 2019)

Was it crowded?

Personally I find it annoying when someone slides up next to me on a lift when there is absolutely no line. 

Whether or not I was smoking I’d be annoyed if you and your child hopped into my gondola full of friends, IF there was no line.

If there is a line, then they were being selfish.

Smoking weed in a gondola among your own group alone is not a big deal. Just open the windows to have some airflow.

Parents can’t protect their little precious ones from the realities of the world forever, and the reality is that marijuana is increasingly legal and mainstream and they will be exposed to the smell sooner or later no matter what. THE HORROR!


----------



## djd66 (Jan 28, 2019)

mister moose said:


> You're missing the entire point.
> 
> It's not about whether you smoke or not, or pot vs alcohol.  It's about your smoke stinks up the cabin so much it causes paying customers to bolt elsewhere.  Even on the next trip after the smokers leave the smell is strong.  It's about how inconsiderate it is.  It's about how clueless smokers are as a group to the smell, just as tobacco smokers were in restaurants and airlines and got booted from the premises en mass.



Exactly,... thank you.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 28, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Was it crowded?
> 
> Personally I find it annoying when someone slides up next to me on a lift when there is absolutely no line.
> 
> ...


 My kids know what it smells like and for now hate it and think it stinks. Not delusional to think they will never try it but as long as I can prolong the when, I will. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Jan 28, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Was it crowded?
> 
> Personally I find it annoying when someone slides up next to me on a lift when there is absolutely no line.
> 
> ...


So, you smoke the crap in hotel rooms if you can open a window?  You don't think you'll get charged the $250 cleaning charge still?  No different in a gondola cabin that YOU do not own.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 28, 2019)

lol. ive smoked pot out the window in every single cheap motel i've ever stayed in and i've never been charged a nickle. pot smoke does not linger like cigarette smoke does. open the window and smoke out of it, and live and let live. 

"the crap"

lol


----------



## makimono (Jan 28, 2019)

Miss the old Wildcat 2 person gondolas, with the smaller internal volume you and a bud could purple haze those into oblivion.


----------



## crazy (Jan 28, 2019)

What's wrong with smoking a little marijuana plant? I'll smoke where I want, when I want, until somebody forces me to stop.

Why can't we all just get along dude? Ain't nobody be hurting nobody.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Jan 29, 2019)

Everyone likes to think their own "shit" doesn't stink.


----------



## skiur (Jan 29, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Was it crowded?
> 
> Personally I find it annoying when someone slides up next to me on a lift when there is absolutely no line.
> 
> ...



Depends on what your smoking in the gondola.  Smoking a bowl or vaping with the windows open is no big deal, by the time it gets back down it will be aired out, but if your smoking a blunt in the gondi even with the windows open its still going to smell in there when it gets back down.  I agree 100% with people packing a chair or gondi when there is no line, that annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2019)

Yea that was sort of implied. Anything continuously burning will have more of a linger. A quick bowl pack, no.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2019)

djd66 said:


> Skied at Killington yesterday with my 14yo daughter. First, I have to say - love all the changes they made with the tunneling. Completely changes the feel and flow of the Mtn. Great job, I will be back for sure.
> 
> The not sot good: What is with all the pot heads smoking weed in the gondola? Literally all of them stunk. Here’s what really pissed me off. We are in line at the K1 gondola,... a group of 4 people get on one car. We follow over and proceed to try and load.  Then this woman stands there almost blocking the entrance to the car. I ask her. If she was coming or going? Then all 4 people get off the car and start yelling at me because they want to smoke in the car. These were not young punks BTW - they were some older burnouts - late 50’s/ early 60’s. I was pretty pissed about the whole scene as it freaked my daughter out. I never got to to say it,... but if you have to start argument with the general public so you can smoke weed on your own private gondola car - you may want to ask yourself - do have a drug problem??  I guess with legalization, I should expect to see more of this.



So back to the original post.  I would be equally as pissed if my 7-year old daughter and I had the same situation.  But in looking back, you must admit that this is damn funny.  K just replaced those gondola cabs.  I imagine they are pissed.  Perhaps they need to have two lines to load--smoking and non-smoking.  No surprise though because when I skied there folks smoked pot in the gondolas.


----------



## skiur (Jan 29, 2019)

Not for nothing people but this is not something new, people have been smoking in gondola's since gondola's have been around.  If you dont want your kid to be aware that people smoke weed then dont let them out of the house.  Like it or not this is the world we live in and it is not going to change.  Now that pot is socially accepted it will become more normal. I would much rather be forced to smell pot smoke than cigarette smoke......not saying it is right but it is was it is so if you wanna ski you have to deal with it.


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 29, 2019)

People should just switch to vaping, much less odor.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 29, 2019)

skiur said:


> Not for nothing people but *this is not something new, people have been smoking in gondola's since gondola's have been around. * If you dont want your kid to be aware that people smoke weed then dont let them out of the house.  Like it or not this is the world we live in and it is not going to change.  *Now that pot is socially accepted it will become more normal. *I would much rather be forced to smell pot smoke than cigarette smoke......not saying it is right but it is was it is so if you wanna ski you have to deal with it.



It's definitely become more frequent, but I dont think it has anything to do with social acceptance or legalization, but rather with a generational'ish deterioration in social manners paired with a gargantuan increase in sense-of-entitlement, sprinkled with a bit of the,_ "it's all about me" _attitude.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 29, 2019)

A couple of years ago I got on the K gondola with my family. It smelled like weed. No issue. Then my 12/13 yo old looks at the windowsill and picks up a 1/4 of a joint. We all laughed and he put it back down. No Harm, No Foul.


----------



## Edd (Jan 29, 2019)

Brewbeer said:


> People should just switch to vaping, much less odor.



This. Also, people should simply not be inconsiderate like in the OP’s story but the difference between vape and smoke is night and day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 29, 2019)

vape cartridges tend to freeze in ski temps. and the burn of the real thing is so much better, imo.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 29, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> vape cartridges tend to freeze in ski temps. and the burn of the real thing is so much better, imo.



Plus with China bootlegging the cartridges who knows what chemicals you’re putting in your body


----------



## Brewbeer (Jan 29, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> vape cartridges tend to freeze in ski temps. and the burn of the real thing is so much better, imo.



Carts are kind of soulless, vaping flower is more preferable.


----------



## rtjcbrown (Jan 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's definitely become more frequent, but I dont think it has anything to do with social acceptance or legalization, but rather with a generational'ish deterioration in social manners paired with a *gargantuan increase in sense-of-entitlement, sprinkled with a bit of the, "it's all about me" attitude.*




This, 10X over


----------



## raisingarizona (Jan 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's definitely become more frequent, but I dont think it has anything to do with social acceptance or legalization, but rather with a generational'ish deterioration in social manners paired with a gargantuan increase in sense-of-entitlement, sprinkled with a bit of the,_ "it's all about me" _attitude.



I’m pro Jane but it’s not that difficult to be aware and courteous of others.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 29, 2019)

This thread is turning into a bunch of old guys yelling at clouds.


----------



## FBGM (Jan 29, 2019)

Brewbeer said:


> People should just switch to vaping, much less odor.



That means way more people would have to come out as openly gay.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 29, 2019)

FBGM said:


> That means way more people would have to come out as openly gay.



lol

i prefer to be discreet because, as they say in china, the nail that sticks out gets hammered back into place

also, kind of hypocritical with just about every resort pumping out as much alcohol as they can into the gullots of skiers for fun and profit, and just about every old guy cloud yeller sucking down suds in plain view without a care in the world

"ERMAGURRDDD MAH KID CAN SEE YOU DRINKING YOUR DEVIL BREW WHAT AM AH GOIN TO TELL MY PRECIOUS CHILD"


----------



## rebel1916 (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't care if people smoke weed.  I do care if people smoke it in front of me, and my kids.  I have a pension that I am quite attached to.  That pension comes with a piece of shiny tin in my pocket.  I have no obligation to take action for violations, and no power to take action in Vt., but being around drugs would cause me serious problems at work.  Further, smoking in public is still illegal everywhere and smoking anywhere is still illegal in NY.  I prefer that my kids not be exposed to illegal acts.  Consideration for other people goes a long way.


----------



## djd66 (Jan 29, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's definitely become more frequent, but I dont think it has anything to do with social acceptance or legalization, but rather with a generational'ish deterioration in social manners paired with a gargantuan increase in sense-of-entitlement, sprinkled with a bit of the,_ "it's all about me" _attitude.



+1   What you said is pretty much what this is all about

Plus this:
F-U if what I am doing has any effect on you, I could care less as long as i can get stoned.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 29, 2019)

I never really understood the appeal of skiing/riding stoned. I've tried it once and felt like my skiing was really sloppy. Plus, it makes you feel cold. 
Pot can be nice if I'm just relaxing, listening to music. I enjoy a nice, light high every now and then when the time is right, but active, athletic activity and pot high just don't mix for me.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 29, 2019)

AdironRider said:


> This thread is turning into a bunch of old guys yelling at clouds.



Nah. More like those that show respect towards others wondering how hard it could be for others to do the same.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 29, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Nah. More like those that show respect towards others wondering how hard it could be for others to do the same.



+1

the behaviour referenced in the original post is not a cannabis issue, but rather a jackass issue...sadly anywhere large crowds of people gather you're bound to run into 'em


----------



## ceo (Feb 2, 2019)

Heh, my first exposure to weed was in the Sugarloaf gondola. Thought it smelled like burned peas, and having been well indoctrinated in school anti-pot propaganda, I let them know what I thought of it. In retrospect, it was pretty inconsiderate of those guys to spark one up in front of an 11-year-old kid.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 2, 2019)

ceo said:


> Heh, my first exposure to weed was in the Sugarloaf gondola. Thought it smelled like burned peas, and having been well indoctrinated in school anti-pot propaganda, I let them know what I thought of it. In retrospect, it was pretty inconsiderate of those guys to spark one up in front of an 11-year-old kid.



Yeah they should’ve offered knowing how hard it is for an 11 year old to score good bud... dicks


----------

